# feedback = bs



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I rode in a uberx as a rider at one point. This guy had a broken (mirror gone) side view mirror. the car he was driving was not the same car as on the uber app. I gave these info to the feedback aftwards. 

Uber said they will contact the driver and let him know about these issues.

However, when I requested Uber that i'd like to know customer's complaints towards me, they refused to give me that information and called it breach of personal privacy.

This is BS. In order for me to improve, i'd definitely like to know what passengers are saying negative about me.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought you were making the big bucks... too funny.

I love it when the newbies... finally come off their high horse and realize they really aren't making $50 an hour... and now start taking it out on their star rating.

Let the meltdown... go forth !


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

yes i am making average 35/hr in fares.

however i still want to improve my ratings. got a problem?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I guarantee you they called the driver and grilled him about his vehicle. That's part of my own job description. We make sure not to give away which rider complained, if at all possible. It makes the rider feel better and prevents retaliation.

This isn't really a fair comparison, though. The problems you described are serious safety issues so of course we'd call the driver to make sure he fixes it asap. If someone didn't like that you had no bottled water or didn't like your route and wrote in, we won't call you but you should receive a text about it. Or it should be mentioned in your weekly summary. Not every rider leaves written feedback in the app or writes to support with a complaint.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

My email doesn't even tell me "what users are saying about your ride" anymore.

My rating has decreased from 4.83 to 4.77. You need a lot of low ratings to drop that low. The reason why my local uber office tells me is they don't want to violate any passenger privacy..... 1) we already know where they live (if we take them to their house) and 2) we already know their names (from the "info"). These are pretty series privacy concern already, asking for feedback in an anonymous fashion should not affect passengers privacy because there's no way we can track the comment to which ride it was. Besides there's no way for us to "track" down who made the negative comments.

this can only help in the development of the rider.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> I rode in a uberx as a rider at one point. This guy had a broken (mirror gone) side view mirror. the car he was driving was not the same car as on the uber app. I gave these info to the feedback aftwards.
> 
> Uber said they will contact the driver and let him know about these issues.
> 
> ...


My rating from this last week was 4.29. That's the lowest 7-day rating I have ever gotten (that I'm able to remember). My 500-trip rating is still relatively high, but it won't be for long if I continue getting dinged. Sure enough, driver support isn't telling me anything in terms of complaints. 15 5-star ratings out of 18 rated trips. 3 people wanted me dead, apparently, for my rating to drop to 4.29.


----------

